# 2. Betriebssystem auf externer Festplatte?



## papabär (14 Februar 2005)

Habe auf meinem Notebook XP-Home. Nun brauche ich aber für den Betrieb von Step7 V5.2 XP-Professional. Da das Notebook neu ist und noch noch nicht ganz mir gehört habe ich die Überlegung angestellt auf einer externen Festplatte XP-Professional und Step7 zu installieren. Nun ist aber die Frage ob das funktioniert.

Weis jemand Rat?

Gruß

Heico


----------



## SPS Markus (14 Februar 2005)

Hallo papabär,

das sollte eigendlich kein Problem darstellen. Ich habe es so gemacht:
Mit dem Programm "Patition Magic" die Festplatte in mehrere Partitionen
aufgeteilt (geht ohne Daten zu verlieren). Danach mit selben Programm Festplatte für ein neues Betriebssystem vorbereitet und dann mit XPprof-CD
neu gebootet. XPprof neu installiert. Sinnvollerweise teilt man die Platte in 3 Partitionen auf. 2x Betriebssystem und eine Partition die für beide BS sichtbar  ist. (Für den Fall das Du die Daten mit XPprof UND XPHome bearbeiten willst)
Es gibt noch andere Programme die soetwas können, aber ich habe halt PM8.

Markus

Sorry, hatte überlesen EXTERNE FESTPLATTE!

Nehme alles wieder zurück!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Februar 2005)

Ich würde aber auch die vorhandene Festplatte partionieren. Es soll aber in neuen Rechnern eine Option "Boot by USB" geben. Ich kenne aber niemanden der das mal ausprobiert hat. Versuch es doch mal in einem Computerforum. 

Eine anderer Möglichkeit wäre es die vorhandene Festplatte auszutauschen. Bei meinem Dell dauert das ca. Minuten und ich hab das Ding getauscht.


----------



## SPS Markus (14 Februar 2005)

Hallo Lipperlandstern,

ja ja, Dell... setze ich in der Firma sowie Privat ein. 
Hab auch bei Ebay 'nen 2ten Einbausatz ersteigert, doch kommen wir mal zum Thema. Ich würde kein 2tes BS auf eine externe Platte intallieren. 
Das ist viel zu langsam auch bei USB 2.0. Auch Step7 von dieser Platte laufen zu lassen ist gewiss etwas "Zäh". Besser ist  dafür 'ne extra Partition.

Markus


----------



## Zefix (14 Februar 2005)

Wenns ein neues NB ist könnt es funktionieren.
Ist würd ich sagen eine Sache des BIOS.
Über die Geschwindigkeit würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen.
USB2.0 bzw. Firewire hält da locker mit bzw. sind sogar Reserven da,
da keine Festplatte schneller wie der Bus ist.
Hab selber 2 Externe, eine davon mit USB2.0 und Firewire.
Mir kommen die Zugriffe von der Externen sogar schneller vor als wie die
vom Lappi,obwohl da auch schon eine mit 7200 dreht.

Gruss Zefix


----------



## Ralle (15 Februar 2005)

Ich gebe Zefix recht.
Sieh mal in deinem Bios nach, ob bei der Bootreihenfolge auch "Booten von USB" angegeben ist. Wenn ja, dann nimm eine USB2.0-Platte und installiere dort dein XP-Prof. Aber selbst ohne USB-Boot könntest du ein Dualboot-System auf der internen Festplatte einrichten, das zweite System aber auf der externen Festplatte installieren. wenn die nicht da ist, kann man dieses 2.System einfach nicht booten.


----------



## papabär (15 Februar 2005)

Wow, so viele Tipps   vielen Dank an alle,echt super. Werd mir nun überlegen was ich davon versuche umzusetzen.....


Grüße

Heico


----------



## Jochen Kühner (16 Februar 2005)

*installation...*

ich glaube aber du bekommst probleme mit dem installieren von XP auf der Platte... Glaube Windows läst sich nicht auf USB Geräten installieren!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (16 Februar 2005)

*Ergänzung*

Anscheindend solls mit diesem Treiber und F6 beim Setup zu Installieren gehen!

http://maxtor.com/portal/site/Maxto...ne Festplatten&downloadID=39&displayEULA=true


----------

